# Dura Ace 7900 shift cables and end caps



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm installing a Dura Ace 7900 group and I'm a bit confused by the instructions in regards to what end cap I should be using. 
One sentence says to use aluminum end caps, while there's also a picture that mentions replacing the cut cable with its original plastic cap. 
So which is it? Should I be using the plastic caps into the lever body and the aluminum caps on the frame stops? or just go with both of the same?
Thanks in advance for the clarification.

Paul


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

Use the plastic caps for the shift levers and cable stops. Use the metal cap where the rear derailleur cable inserts into the rear derailleur


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks. That's how I have things set up and everything shifts great (much nicer than what you hear on the internet ;-) ). I'm still not sure why I see the instructions in a different way with the use of the aluminum caps. Usually I find shimano's instruction to read pretty well.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Shimano says to use an alu ferrule in the shifter body.


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

I know what the instructions show but I feel that the plastic cap gives a little bit better flexibility with the cable routnig from the shifters.Since you are happy with the smooth shifting I would leave it as is. You could shoot an e-mail to Shimano USA to get their input.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Shi will say:
- Use metal ferrule in shifter
- Must use D/A cable or there is a good chance that the cable will snap inside the shifter, as the heads of D/A cables are ever so slightly smaller.
- Must use SP41 housing or else the world will, literally, explode.
- Highly recommend greasing the cable where it exits the shifter body.

In the end, yeah, just do what works.


----------

